# Locations



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Living in Suffield which is 10 miles east of Akron where would be a good place for me to start fishing the river. I have always wanted to but never made the effort. John


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The best place in my opinion to fish the Ohio River is in Yorkville, Ohio. It is next to a lock and it has a fishing pier for you to fish from and about a mile away is a bait shop with all the bait and gear you'll need. It is a great hyrbid fishing area along crappies, white bass, largemouth, and smallmouth bass. Also has large amounts of carps too. You can also catch long nose gars and saugeyes as well. The bait has given me the most luck there is a jigging spoon.

The way I used to go there when I lived in Akron was that I take I-77 South down to I-70 and take that East to State Route 7. From there take State Route 7 North about 7 miles and get off the Yorkville exit. At the exit make a right on Public Road and drive through a 1 block town (literally...maybe 2) until the road ends (about half mile) and then make a right on Ohio River Road and drive down and you'll come across the fishing pier on the left. Good Luck!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A good bit closer to you. Do you know where the Mountaineer is in West Va? If so, once there you are only about 4 miles from a prime walleye/sauger/saugeye spot. :B .Also watched 4.5 lb smallies, 14 & 15 inch crappies, 10-15 lb cats and 10 lb sheephead pulled out of the same spot. Oh yeah, forgot the whiteys, stripers and hybrids, the occasional gar and northerns too!! Probably my favorite fishin' hole!! If you want more info...pm me. I'll be heading down tomorrow. If you go on a day they're hitting, you'll be back time and again!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i would take your bait with you cause mikes hardly ever open at the river,not the same with vic passing on.i think its shorter if ya take 77s to 250e to 22e and it runs right into 7,go south 7.... 13 miles to yorkville stop at cripple creek and get your moneys worth too.that guy at the river does noy give deals.doz minnows you might get 15


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

What about E Liverpool? Even that is an hour and a half trip. I guess I need some reports from that area. I would hate to make such a long drive to either location and not have some luck. I live with in 5 min from Mogadore which is full of large mouth and panfish along with some decient perch. Portage lakes isn't but 15 min. Thanks for all the info. I will be watching for more reports before I make the trip. John


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to ask the question about shore or boat. Have a 14' deep v with a 9.9


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't think I'd bother this weekend. Went down today, water is up but slowly receding, but looks like coffee with a dash of creamer. Visibility is maybe 10-12 inches at most. Had absolutely no luck, not one hit for me or my two buddies that joined me. And trust me, I generally bring back several fish from Cumberland, which by the way is not far from E Liverpool. I cross over into W VA at E Lpool and drive south for about 12 miles, right past the Mountaineer, about 4 miles past it. If you go another 2 miles or so, there is a nice public ramp and dock, it's right behind the fire station. The boat you have is generally OK, but I'd stay a good distance from the dam, the water is running much faster than normal, if you stay down river a good mile or so, I think you'd be alright. Hope some of this is of help!! Oh yeah, I drive from Canton and it takes me about an hour and 15 minutes without a boat on.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

East Liverpool isnt that great a place to fish because there is no water flow there. I used to fish at East Liverpool until I found the place in Yorkville. Also I don't think there is a bait shop any where close in the East Liverpool area. By the dam in Yorkville, the side you fish on is the side with the waterflow so the water is constantly moving providing a better fishing experience.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Stripe, I suggest you run a recon mission into the area once or twice without your boat. If you head down to East Liverpool and you cross the river on US-30 there is a bait shop just to the right of the Route 2 exit at a Sunoco station. There is also a boat ramp in downtown E. Liverpool and directly across the river in Chester WV. I fished the river many times in a 14' with a 9.9 so I really don't see a problem there but at this time of year your going to want to fish close to the dams so I'd say leave the boat at home.

The area that Snake mentioned is a great place to start. This is the top end of the Pike Island Pool and you can catch just about anything that swims the river in this area. You can bank fish the WV side with an Ohio license. There are also some warm water discharges to check out in the Steubenville area if you bring the boat. This would be a good time of year to hit the discharges but with a smaller boat I think you'd be better off checking things out from shore a couple of times before you jump into something you might not be comfortable with. It would also be a good idea to check the flow data web sites or check with the river guys on here to find out conditions before making the long drive.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The best way for you to go from Suffield would be I76 east to SR 11. Go south on 11 all the way to East Liverpool. 

It's alot quicker for you than backtracking and going through Akron and the Canton mess.


----------

